# Coding Supervisor  for Aviacode (REMOTE)



## jschmutz (Dec 22, 2015)

Aviacode is hiring for a supervisor or manager position: Please see job description and how to apply here:  https://goo.gl/T6Dj7v 


Coding Supervisor (REMOTE)

Aviacode is looking for a motivated Coding Supervisor to join our team. This person will be responsible for overseeing their outpatient accounts for various hospitals and providers, as well as their team of coders.  This person will need to be able to work effectively with coders across multiple time zones. Performs quality reviews on coded records to validate overall coding accuracy, and ensuring that coders are meeting and/or exceeding client contractual expectations.  Our culture is a fast paced entrepreneurial environment requiring an individual with flexible skills and approach.



Start Date: Jan 4, 2016 or Jan 18, 2016 or Feb 1, 2016

Reports to:  Coding Manager / Senior Coding Manager

Employment Status: Full-Time Employed Position (exempt)

Position: Remote

Pay: Negotiable

Hours: 40 hours a week

Perks:  401K, and Roth 401K plan, Open Paid Time Off (OPTO), 9 recognized holidays, Medical, Dental and Vision insurance, HSA, life insurance, short disability, and long term disability



QUALIFICATIONS & EXPERIENCE

·         CPC or equivalent through the AAPC or AHIMA

·         Proof of passing an ICD-10 Proficiency or Readiness Assessment through the AAPC or AHIMA

·         Minimum of 3 years in a supervisory role

·         Minimum of 5 years of Multi-specialty inpatient and outpatient (Pro-Fee) coding experience



DUTIES & RESPONSIBILITIES

·         Mentoring, team building and supervising a staff of certified coders to help improve and promote strong research techniques, accurate procedural information, follow-up as well as maintaining optimal accuracy of ICD9/ ICD10 codes according to national coding guidelines.

·         Maintain open communication and professional relationships with client base and relaying any concerns to manager.

·         Develop and implement processes for coder production to meet client contractual turn-around times

·         Oversee the coder production with balancing “quality” of their coding and “quantity” number of charts per hour to meet production standards

·         Review and provide feedback related to the coder audit results to management detailing the results, trending of results and action plans if warranted

·         Provide client and management with regular status updates and communication

·         Determine the CLIENT’S unique key indicators for measuring the success of our coding performance

·         Assist the CM in monitoring the ongoing work volume and accuracy of Independent Coding Contractors 

·         Evaluate Independent Coding Contractors and supply feedback regarding their performance

·         Attend required CLIENTS trainings and/or meetings (i.e. system, compliance)

·         Orchestrate VPN/Procoder training and login for Independent Coding Contractors

·         Work with Human Resources to ensure compliance to employment and Contract Coder rules



COMPUTER SKILLS  

·         Proficient in MS Excel, formulas, sorting, locking, etc (required)

·         Proficient in Google Drive

·         MS Word

·         Basic Computer Skills and Internet Usage



TO APPLY:  https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/MGRSPVJen 
Application ID:  JSDEC2015  (you will need this ID to complete your application)


----------



## rfrazier (Dec 22, 2015)

Hello,

I have applied to the career opportunity with Aviacode. I have several years coding and leadership experience and feel my knowledge and skills would be an asset to the organization.  Looking forward to speaking with someone from your team in the near future.

Thank you,
Roschelle Frazier, MHA, RHIT, CCS-P, CPC


----------



## crittersitter (Dec 24, 2015)

Roschelle, email me.  You don't want to do it, you sound far too good for this place....


----------



## Steph_Cecchini (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi --- I'm Stephanie Cecchini, VP of Coding Operations at Aviacode. I've been a CPC for 20 years and formally worked as a VP with AAPC...so I can honestly say that I love our coding communities. Aviacode prides itself in providing world class coding services for our clients...and that means we work with world class coders. We work with over 900 United States coders everyday---many of which are 1099 contractors doing seasonal work like HCC. We are currently hiring 43 new full time coder positions for employees and several management positions. Please feel free to reach out to me directly if you have any questions or complaints....I'd love to hear your perspective. My email address is steph@aviacode.com or my phone is 801 858 3804.  @Crittersitter....I'm not sure what happened to has caused you to disparage Aviacode ---but call me anytime to discuss.


----------

